# New Gheenoe



## bamitche (Aug 23, 2012)

My dad and I just got done rebuilding this 1989 Gheenoe. It has a 2006 25hp johnson tiller. We made front and rear platforms with PE foam and added a false floor. Everything we did was top notch but I think it added quite a bit of weight. The setup is as follows. I have one of the larger batteries for the trolling motor in the front third of the boat. The middle of the boat consists of a combo cooler and bait well that runs lengthwise. I have a 6 gallon gas tank in the rear.

I am fairly certain the motor is mechanically sound as I have had a mechanic look at it. Good compression, good spark, clean carb, etc....

The problem is the boat is very slow. With just me in it and no gear I am only running about 18 mph. I do not have a tach installed. I am under the impression that the boat should run atleast in the upper 20's or at least be fast enough to scare me enough were I can't stand and run the tiller. 

Is this enough info for someone to recommend a prop? I am looking for higher top end speed because I can't keep up with other similar boats in the Everglades. 

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Not that I am the person to recommend a prop, but you should mention what prop you have on it now. Might speed up the correct advice. 

Congrats on a nice looking noe.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thts a pretty gheenoe, you did a great job!
Theres a million things in the setup that can be holding you back.
• motor height
• trim angle
•prop
•load distrubution
Not to mention the motor.

But yes your right, it should be a whole lot faster


----------



## bamitche (Aug 23, 2012)

The prop that came with the motor is an Aluminum 10.3 X 13, but I actually had a SS 10 X 15 in the house and put that on after finalizing the boat. After not being able to come close to keeping up with a similar Gheenoe with an 1989 25HP in the Everglades (and he was carrying all the extra gas and supplies for both of us in his boat), I decided to put back on the Alum 10.3 X 13. Although I do not have a tach installed, the speed of the boat did not change very much between these 2 props. 
-And like I said, I am fairly sure the motor is running properly and is set up correctly. 
-Is it possible that a prop can change the top speed from 18 to 28 mph?
*Quickly realizing I do not have the money to properly maintain a boat.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a beautiful boat.

My boat is 12' long, about 180 lbs empty + 120 lbs for the motor. I have a 2003 9.9hp Merc that pushes it with me (200 lbs), fuel (20 lbs), cooler with ice(15 lbs) and fishing poles at about 20 - 22mph. I think you should definately be besting my speed.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The boat looks great!  Now you say your speed didn't change much between props, but what about RPM? You really need to get ahold of a tach, even if it's just a cheap $10 Tiny Tach knockoff. If the motor isn't getting up to the recommended WOT RPM range, you're never going to realize it's full potential.

Something like this is all you need...
Digital Hour Meter


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah you should be running faster than than that, my 14' stumpknocker which has has front and rear decks and side rod lockers with a 25hp Merc will do 31mph all day long with 6 gallons of gas, trolling motor+group 31 battery and me 215lbs. 

Pull your motor cowling and see if when you turn your throttle 
the carb. butterfly is opening all the way.

Something isn't right or that's one heavy Gheenoe

BTW- I love that blue!!! What color is it called?


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Most definitely a motor problem... You should be hitting 30 mph. You need to check your motor out ! Could be a number of things, but I don't think its the prop at all. Your gheenoe is sitting properly in the water so I can't see it being weight either. 
Check your carb out and also check your spark. 

One things good though..... You gotta gheenoe ;D.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

When you apply power does the stern Squat ?

If so 3 ways to correct ...

1. Get some weight up front 

2. Get a stern lifting prop or Tabs

3 OMG ! The Dreaded Hydrofoil ... SESPORT200 some hate 'em some love 'em my buddy "Dave" Loves 'em


----------

